# Valor Fireplaces



## BlackTee (Sep 17, 2010)

First off, I am a complete noob when it comes to fireplaces.  I am currently building a new house and looking for a fireplace to put into a 750sq.ft room that is a open concept.  The plan was to build out a 6' section on the back wall and then put tile/stone from floor to ceiling.  After going around to local dealers, i came across Valor H4 fireplace that has the look we want.  Can't seem to find alot of info on Valor fireplaces, so i was wondering are they as good as the dealer claims?  Also is $4500 a good price for the H4 installed.  Seems to be alot when compare to other fireplaces.  If any one has any info it would be a great help.


----------



## pyrotom (Oct 5, 2010)

Valor fireplaces are a generally a bigger investment than a lot of other brands, but not necessarily an unjustified one.

At the moment, just about everyone has a "modern" fireplace to offer. Is the look your primary concern? the size? the BTUs? You've got two great companies on your side of the border to choose from: Valor or Napoleon. Neither one will be cheap, but together they'll give you more of a selection.

Generally speaking, the quality of construction, efficiency and realism are commensurate with the investment. We have always handled Valor (along with 35 other brands) and I'd say that statement is true of Valor as well. If any other those three things are not of particular concern, you might want to look elsewhere. I'm not saying that you should get junk, you just might not care as much about those things as you do about the look, size, or other features.


----------



## Fsappo (Oct 8, 2010)

Lots of good fireplace companies out there.  Valor is one of them.  We sell them here.  Not a lot, because of the price.  Outsanding quality though.


----------

